

Show HN: When was your last Internet vacation? (Built today on the Singly API) - beaugunderson
http://vacat.io/

======
berberous
FYI, it threw an initial error after authenticating with FB, but then loaded
upon reload. What's it based on? All public posts, comments, and likes, but
not private messages?

By the way, I think I met you at GET; it was nice talking to you. Was that Zeo
charting website you showed me public or some private thing you had built?
Would be interested in playing around with it!

It would be cool to see this site's output as some kind of chart too.

~~~
beaugunderson
There was a small blip on the backend, that might have been the FB issue.

We did meet at GET if you know about the Zeo charting stuff, that's here:

<http://beaugunderson.com/zeo-crossfilter/>
<https://github.com/beaugunderson/zeo-crossfilter>

I hope to add charts to vacat.io too, any idea what you'd want to see graphed?

~~~
berberous
Thanks! I just think the long list of dates and vacation times that are
outputted could be grokked much easier in a single bar chart of some sort,
with time on the X, and some kind of filled in green for when active. I'm just
curious when and how fast my FB usage accelerated.

Thanks again for the link; crossfilter is really cool.

~~~
beaugunderson
That's exactly what I had in mind! Hoping to add that tomorrow. :)

------
beaugunderson
Written in ~6 hours today for our internal company hack day.

Curious if people find it useful (or what might improve its utility).

I plan on letting people share their activity counts anonymously to build a
scrolling graph of Internet activity--my main goals were to see when I'd last
taken an Internet vacation and to compare my Internet habits to those of
others.

------
Urgo
Didn't register because I know what the answer will be. 6 days before I joined
each of the services :)

Now a good feature would be to lock us out of our account for that many days
:)

Need a vacation...

~~~
sandieman
I need a vacat.io.n

------
jwwest
Won't work for us that share stuff via Buffer, Hootsuite, etc.

Great idea though!

~~~
beaugunderson
Ah, because it spreads them out for you over time... Hadn't thought of that.
The Twitter API does return which app a tweet was posted from, so it would be
very simple to rig up a checkbox to filter out tweets from Buffer or Hootsuite
if a user wants to. :)

------
ludwigz
twitter login doesn't seem to work, it keep redirecting me to the twitter auth
page

------
leisun
this is pretty cool! what other usecase can you make?

